# Real Mass Storage for ICS



## ryman (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a little guide to get real mass storage mode on ics. The touturial was made by teamhacksung for the Samsung Galaxy S, but it works with our Touchpad too. (Tried with two touchpads. Just one works)

1. Launch Terminal Emulator
2. Type the following commands:

"su"
"setprop persist.sys.usb.config mass_storage,adb"
"exit"
"exit"

3. Reboot

4. Connect USB and it should apear the mass storage notification.

HOPE IT WILL WORK FOR YOU

#THX RYMAN#


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

any success stories?


----------



## peachpuff (Dec 21, 2011)

Still connects as a media device for me.


----------



## sjrw (Oct 14, 2011)

I got it working. Now I am able to mound SD Card.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

sjrw said:


> I got it working. Now I am able to mound SD Card.


don't work for me, i don't know why, i do it and it won't show any type of connection when i plug in the usb
if same happens for anyone else, do this to put it back to default

in terminal:
"su"
"setprop persist.sys.usb.config mtp,adb"
"exit"
"reboot"


----------



## totototo (Aug 19, 2011)

Not working for me. I am on the Mac.


----------



## tsouthen (Jan 20, 2012)

Didn't work for me with my Ubuntu desktop either.


----------



## darkintragedy (Oct 14, 2011)

totototo said:


> Not working for me. I am on the Mac.


+1. Also on a mac and couldn't get it working


----------



## borntru (Oct 19, 2011)

this worked for me


----------



## dny238 (Oct 31, 2011)

darkintragedy said:


> +1. Also on a mac and couldn't get it working


Didn't fix my mac either.


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

Have you guys tried going to settings/storage/ settings(the three dots on the right top)/ USB computer connection / media device MTP check mark it. It should let the SD card appear on your PC. On Xrons ICS it does, not sure about CM9.


----------



## son (Aug 23, 2011)

ashton4life said:


> Have you guys tried going to settings/storage/ settings(the three dots on the right top)/ USB computer connection / media device MTP check mark it. It should let the SD card appear on your PC. On Xrons ICS it does, not sure about CM9.


works, at least at Windows.

I need "Real Mass Storage" on Linux and not MTP - because this is not working on my Ubuntu 10.04...


----------



## bulletmark (Jan 22, 2012)

son said:


> I need "Real Mass Storage" on Linux and not MTP - because this is not working on my Ubuntu 10.04...


I followed http://www.omgubuntu...or-file-access/ on my ubuntu 11.10 system but still did not work. The TP mounted but locked up when entering the mounted dir. Seems mtpfs does not work with CM9?


----------

